# Typenumwandlung in Logo



## Gems 4 (16. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche im moment einen String
(comboboxgettext) in eine Zahl umzuwandeln,
aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. Ich hab auch schon
in der Hilfe geguckt, aber ich finde nichts. Kann
mir jemand helfen?

Mfg
Gems 4


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
welche Sprache benutzt du denn? sah nach C# aus. Wenn der String eine zahl ist kannst du in Typcasten.


```
int meine_var = combobox.gettext();
```

Gruss


----------



## Gems 4 (16. September 2008)

Ich benutze dei sprache logo


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Sorry kenne ich ich nicht, aber der typecast sollte da ähnlich funktionieren. Ansonsten in der Doku. nach typecast suchen .

Gruss


----------

